# $549 Thule EasyFold XT rack for sale in classifieds



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Perfect for E-bikes - 130 lb capacity and fits BOTH 1.25 and 2" receiver hitches etc.

















Thule T2 Easyfold XT 2 bike rack


6 most old, used 2-3 times. Moving out of country forces sale. I used it for E-bike transport. Load capacity is 130 lbs Works with both 1.25 and 2" receiver hitches. (it has solid steel 1.25 receiver bar) Includes a ramp. Folds up small for easy storage.




www.mtbr.com


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Jack7782 said:


> Perfect for E-bikes - 130 lb capacity and fits BOTH 1.25 and 2" receiver hitches etc.
> View attachment 1957954
> 
> 
> ...


No price? 

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

$549


----------



## sriramvenkatesan (Nov 23, 2021)

Jack7782 said:


> $549
> View attachment 1958015


Hey Jack! I’m currently a medical student who just bought a new bike and have been particularly very interested in this model. Would love to buy it from you, but how flexible are you with the price? And how can I contact you directly?


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

sriramvenkatesan said:


> Hey Jack! I’m currently a medical student who just bought a new bike and have been particularly very interested in this model. Would love to buy it from you, but how flexible are you with the price? And how can I contact you directly?


I just send you a private message


----------



## Whoknows (Nov 26, 2021)

Jack7782, is the rack still available? I'm interested.


----------

